# Frogs, fish & a puddy tat at Manda's place (pic heavy)



## Manda (Nov 15, 2009)

Just thought you might be interested in some picys of the creatures around my place. No deer, but some cute little froggies, colourful koi & goldfish, and one puddy tat getting in a quick nap before her afternoon siesta.   

We have a lot of frogs (Western Green Tree Frogs, commonly known as the Motorbike Frog) who like to hang around our fish ponds. They are quite shy but will allow a picture to be taken here and there  :wink: 
How many frogs can you spot?






I always get a laugh with the frogs that like to sit on the concrete duck...





We recently discovered a poor little frogger with one eye missing! We think it must have happened as a tadpole given it looks completely healed. But he is a bit skinny. Must be hard to catch bugs with just one eye - not so good depth perception and a view out one side only...!   





And a close up...





This is the other (larger) fish pond. It is in shade and there is not much vegetation around the sides so most of the frogs tend to stick to the other pond.





The big one is a koi called Gutso   





Here are a few more. It's quite hard to get a photo of them without getting reflections.





And finally, we have Tessa, a tuckered-out cat who has been sleeping so hard she needs to take a nap just to recover. 





Hope you enjoyed your visit!


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Nov 15, 2009)

Beautiful photos. Love your ponds and I think I can see 6 frogs in the first photo. Tessa is adorable. Thanks for sharing Manda.  :wink:


----------



## Manda (Nov 15, 2009)

Thanks Jenny!  :wink: 

I have a bit of an OCD habit of counting the frogs around the ponds whenever I go outside   on hot, sunny days there are around 30 frogs out.

They've been croaking now for a month or two and I can hear one right now. Sometimes it seems like they're croaking 24/7 but at least it's a pleasant noise of nature, that doesn't bother us too much (luckily!).


----------



## Manda (Nov 21, 2009)

We had a visit from a monitor lizard today. Cute little guy was crawling along the front of the house 
under the eaves and at one point crossing the front screen door. The cat was meowing to be let outside 
so she could chase it but we didn't let her. It's claws would be sharper than hers!
It was possibly after a frog for lunch. Last year we saw a few monitors and one actually had a frog in its 
mouth and was bashing it against a fence to kill it.


----------



## ChrissyB (Nov 21, 2009)

Manda those photo's are awesome! Stuff the zoo, I'm coming to your house for a holiday!
We are total reptile lovers here, so I love the pics of the frogs and that monitor....wow! Good thing you didn't let the cat near him, he would have eaten her unfortunately, they are very powerful killers. Nature of the beast!
Really great photos!!


----------



## Manda (Nov 22, 2009)

Hehehe It does sometimes feel like a zoo around here. Despite being unnerved by snakes I have come to love all the wildlife that comes to visit.  Before my partner & I moved to our house here (in an outer suburb of Perth, next to a natural lake and national parkland) I had only lived in more metro suburbs where there was not much "wildlife" to be found.  So I was thrilled when we moved here where you can hear so many different bird calls, theres frogs, monitors, bearded dragons, snakes, kangaroos, bobtails, long-neck turtles & more.

My sister is living in the Perth hills and has even more wildlife there.  They get scorpions, peacocks (not native but anyway!) and other birds, weird spiders and I forget what they're called but these little native animals that look kind of like giant rats.  

What kind of animals do you see around your area?


----------



## ChrissyB (Nov 22, 2009)

We seem to get a lot of blue tongues when it's a really hot day, lots of owls too for some reason, which means there's lots of mice around.
DH does a lot of mountain biking in the bush and always sees lizards, monitors, snakes...once he was playing golf at a local golf range next to a parkland reserve... a really big old koala wandered over and just sat next to his golf bag for ages. Where I live is surrounded by water so we don't get so much right here, wish we did though. That monitor that you had at your house is so beautiful, I'd love to see one of those at my front door.
Oh, and I have a pet beared dragon, his names Beardie, (yes very imaginative I know), I've had him since he hatched out of his egg nearly three years ago and he is my boyfriend.
DS keeps 2 diamond pythons too.


----------



## Manda (Nov 22, 2009)

ChrissyB said:
			
		

> Oh, and I have a pet beared dragon, his names Beardie, (yes very imaginative I know), I've had him since he hatched out of his egg nearly three years ago *and he is my boyfriend*.


:shock:

I'm sorry but....... bahahahaha!!!   
ROFL


----------



## Manda (Nov 23, 2009)

*ahem* but seriously..

I've not seen a blue tongue in the wild despite them being common here.  Would they eat mice?  I actually don't know what they eat..

There are loads of froggers out today. I counted 46 which is the highest number of frogs I've ever counted!
These (5) little guys were even in a conga line! A-chacha-chacha-cha-cha!


----------



## ChrissyB (Nov 23, 2009)

The frogs are adorable!!
My son has a few barking marsh frogs in an aquarium, gee they get loud, especially when they are hungry!
Everyone laughs at me and Beardie, he is so comical though. He even dances (well sways back and forth on his front and bag legs) to music. How could I not love him!
I was told that Blue Tongues will come from blocks away if they can smell dog food or cat food, but I've always given them fruit, and occasionally a bit of mince. They are meat eaters in the wild, they'll eat bugs and frogs  :cry: and probably small mice if they can catch them, they're not the fastest animals though. They live for around 30 years though, isn't that amazing?


----------



## Lindy (Nov 28, 2009)

You guys live in the amazing part of the world!  Those photo's are fabulous!


----------



## Manda (Nov 29, 2009)

Chrissy - yeah 30 years is quite a long time. 30 Years ago my suburb and surrounding areas was native bush so that means any babies then could still be around now  :shock: 
(if they've been lucky enough to survive their environment turned upside down and nasty humans with their cars and their concrete and their pets...  )

Thanks Lindy. There are cool and amazing things about every place around the world, just gotta look  :wink:
What wildlife do you have where you live?


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Nov 30, 2009)

Beautiful lizard Manda.  :wink:


----------

